# Honda



## Toylandfarm (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone got any information on the Viking or Honda 700 4X4? I have a diesel Kubota RTV 900 that is a great farm and/or general hunting vehicle but not great in rice fields - too heavy. Looking to get a Viking or Honda. Looking for comments!!!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Look a few posts down. I have a Pioneer 700 and love it. Seems it is like ice cream- each likes a different flavor. I sold yamaha side by side to buy it. Like it way better than I did yamaha.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

He started that thread too....


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Have you looked at Massimo? Pretty nice machine, reasonably priced.


----------



## gauge1972 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a pioneer 700 and love it ! I also sold my Yamaha and very happy with the choice ! Not that the Yamaha was a bad machine in anyway ! Like gene said it's pretty much a personal preference one thing I really like better is the fact that the Honda doesn't have a belt ! And the ride is a lot smoother on my honda


----------



## k2uvls (Jun 8, 2015)

My vote is Honda 700


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had Kawasakis, John Deere, and now Polaris side by sides, love the Ranger and it fits all my needs, but I don't venture off into wet rice fields either. What I do like about the Ranger is the dealer options, you can actually custom build the vehicle of your needs if you have the wallet to do it. You could put tires on that sucker that would make it float ha ha. 
I also have a Honda Foreman and it has been a suberb machine for dependability and maintenance free (almost). Got to love Honda motors. I looked at the new S/S after the Big Red disaster and liked what I saw but was not in the market so I did not give it an acid test.
Spend some time in the dealerships, find what you want and then go on line to get the honest price.


----------



## DOE CREEK FARMS (Apr 13, 2015)

Im looking into a new side X side. I currently have a rhino 660 but looking at the rangers also


----------

